# Sooo Exciting !!!



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wile preforming a routine water change on my fry hatchery today i noticed the first of the Endler fry is just begun getting his colors. The fry are mixed with fancy guppies that hatched the same week and iv only begun seeing tail color in the form of small specks a few weeks back , but saw nothing i could clearly call a Endler . so seeing the first adrian hernandes Black bar N class 2nd generation has made me very excited .*w3


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you going to separate the endlers from the guppies at some time before they start to mature? Won't take long and they will breed together to create hybrids.


----------



## oscarbartoni (Nov 9, 2008)

How are you going to seperate the females from eaclh species?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello how old are thay?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome! So exciting..... Congrats!!


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes the endler males will be separated before they can breed , but I have plenty of females so I won't seperate them unless I think I need a few more. The fancy female mother has a large solid black tail and the father is solid black as well (its the only guppies I keep that can breed) so being round 2 for these parents (her first brew was only about 12 fry they all died ) I really hoping for a black cross I know they could be anything cause idk anything about what bread them but it won't be heard to tell the female fancy from endler females as well . Not to mention the color factor but I have been looking at them long enough I can tell the difference once they are sexually mature. If I decide I don't need more females (they breed radically so I keep males mainly)The extras will be given away to friends or made to be Oscar or African cichlid food. The males will all be removed though so no chance of a cross breed unless I deem it .
The fry have been in 2 tanks one at 78 F one at 70F every other factor was exact each tank have a mix of all 3 fish born in that week and the heated tank has developed almost 2x faster due to faster metabolism from the warmer water. It's been 3 months and a week .None of the swordtail's have swords yet but are 3/4 " approximate length . So all the swords from the fasterrowth bunch are in a 30g now 8 total , and the 6 in the other are tiny still 1/2 " with at max half the girth . I took a few of the smallest fish in that nursery and put them in the other to balance out space again and now I'm heating them both for the remaining froth time .
It's been a cool learning experiment , although I knew the obvious outcome .I did however learn a great deal about keeping baby fish , and iv decide the mortality rate was equal under these conditions.
This was all about learning + I love the endlers live bearers, but my future goal is to see my Rams and some of my African cichlids mate .
My nursery's are just basic 10g with sponge filters and sand sub strat. I did water changes about every 5 days 30% because of the heavy load , may not of really needed it always but they didn't mind clean water.


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey how they works...
and is it benificial for you or not...


----------

